# Construir un sensor de Luz con Fotodiodo...



## zonadjarn (Ene 15, 2008)

Buenas a todos, estoy mirando un esquema de montaje de la siguiente pagina sobre el sensor de luz por fotodiodo: http://fisica.udea.edu.co/~lab-gicm/lab_electronica/fotodiodo y fototransistor.pdf
Mi pregunta esi este fotodiodo me valdria para la luz normal y despues este iria a un convertidor ADC para despues meterlo en un pic...Saludos


P.D->Me han dicho que no lo intente con LDR porque su vida no es muy grande que digamos...Saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ene 18, 2008)

pues en teoria no te sirve para la luz normal, mejordicho si podria servirte pero la que tenga un componente infrarojo, si tu vez alli te dieron un grafico con la longitud de onda que capta, estos sensores los hacen para que se exciten unicamente con la luz infraroja. es decir que tenga una longitud de onda cerca del color rojo. que vemos todos.

pero como tu sabes el sol o la luz "normal" tiene gran cantidad de luz infraroja tambien, asi que pues intentalo !.

sabes tambien que todo lo que genere calor expide gran cantidad de radiacion infraroja y es la misma que detectan los misiles en los motores de los aviones para seguirlos.

para tu proyecto estoy casi seguro tendras que de todas formas modular una señal osino se te va a disparar ese circuito de manera desrodenada y por ende no lograras tu proposito.

mucha suerte con este proyecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2008)

Quien te dijo que la vida de un LDR es corta ?

Si no sobrepasas los parametros de funcionamiento te durara "DECADAS"


----------



## zonadjarn (Ene 19, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Quien te dijo que la vida de un LDR es corta ?
> 
> Si no sobrepasas los parametros de funcionamiento te durara "DECADAS"



igual me he explicado mal, que hacerlo con una LDR para medir la temp es un poco antidilubiano...Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ene 19, 2008)

hola


> igual me he explicado mal, que hacerlo con una LDR para medir la temp



joder que lio, pero en que quedamos, primero medimos luz, luego temperatura, al final la LDR nos tendra que preparar la cena.


----------



## zonadjarn (Ene 21, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> 
> > igual me he explicado mal, que hacerlo con una LDR para medir la temp
> ...



que se ma ido la pinza,era para la luz     .....Saludos


----------



## DIABOLIC (Nov 18, 2009)

como realizo un funcionamiento de aparatos con control remoto


----------



## dal35 (Feb 10, 2010)

Para encender aparatos por medio de un control remoto optico, podes usar un diodo led infrarrojo y su correspondiente fototransistor (ambos deben ser compatibles en longitud de onda, intensidad luminosa etc) si no son compatibles va ser dificil que te funcione, ademas podes modular la señal del led infrarrojo (transmisor) y demodularla luego en el fototransistor (receptor) con esto evitas muchas interferencias.


----------



## luisqpra (Ago 1, 2011)

zonadjarn dijo:


> Buenas a todos, estoy mirando un esquema de montaje de la siguiente pagina sobre el sensor de luz por fotodiodo: http://fisica.udea.edu.co/~lab-gicm/lab_electronica/fotodiodo y fototransistor.pdf
> Mi pregunta esi este fotodiodo me valdria para la luz normal y despues este iria a un convertidor ADC para despues meterlo en un pic...Saludos
> 
> 
> P.D->Me han dicho que no lo intente con LDR porque su vida no es muy grande que digamos...Saludos



puedes subir otravez el pdf que ami no me aparece


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 1, 2011)

Mirá. Los mejores seensores son las fotocélulas de silicio. Yo uso las de HAMAMATSU de Japón que tambien tiene sucursal en USA.
Ponela delante de un operacional y después manejala como quieras. Podés usar analógico o un pic, etc.
Suerte.

Tenés que usar un fotodiodo para luz visible, seguido de un buen amplificador operacional.
Lo mejor son las fotocélulas de silicio pero son muy caras, pero son lineales en su salida aunque reponden a un espectro determinado. Buscá en Google : HAMAMATSU y allí podrás encontrar un sin fin de datos y gráficas con sus espectros.
Las LDR duran mucho pero son alinealies y van variando su caracteristicas con el tiempo. Además con el tiempo quedan ciegas. Te lo digo por experiencia con cientos de LDRs. Y al que quiera decirme que nó, tengo en mi poder un montón de LDRs ciegas sin tener uso. Solo de guardadas.
Chau. Suerte.

Miren. Se puede usar un fotodiodo común seguido de un operacional pero no son fáciles de manejar según para que se necesite. Si es para detectar, está bien. Pero si es para medir, lo clásico son las fotocélulas de silicio. Busquen en Google: HAMAMATSU y allí tendrán un montón de datos y curvas.
Son lineales en su salida pero ojo que responden a una curva de longitudes de onda muy variable de punto en punto. Por lo que hay que definir que color de luz se usará y usar el filtro correspondiente.
Si es para luz blanca y detectarla solamente, allí sí, las LDR van bien y son baratas. Suerte a todos.


----------



## luisqpra (Ago 6, 2011)

aquileslor dijo:


> Mirá. Los mejores seensores son las fotocélulas de silicio. Yo uso las de HAMAMATSU de Japón que tambien tiene sucursal en USA.
> Ponela delante de un operacional y después manejala como quieras. Podés usar analógico o un pic, etc.
> Suerte.
> 
> ...



Sabes Cuanto cuesta?¿la fotocélula de silicio

la solucion que necesito es identificar el color e imprimirlo en una matriz de leds


----------



## NarXEh (Ago 6, 2011)

Buenas!

Yo hace poco tuve que hacer un monitor para control remoto y nose tus exigencias pero use un fototransistor.

Si la memoria no me falla era el tps610.

saludos y ojala te sirva


----------

